# Pressure Washing Shout Out ~~ Beauchamp Power Washing



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have had a the guy with a wand stand and drill my concrete and bricks for three days in the past removing mildew and dirt and a little bit of concrete and brick and mortar.

It has been about four or five years since I had that done. My concrete was so slippery after a rain, it was a slip and fall hazard, so I had to do something.

I was on Facebook and a "Real Friend" friend linked a video to his buddy that does pressure washing. After I saw that method of all steam coming from under the circular floor washer, I called and talked to Daniel Beauchamp. He gave me a price over the phone using Google Earth to view my home.

Him and his team of two arrive at 9:30 on the given day, and busted butt big time. by 1PM, they were gone. 3800 SF house, lots of concrete, shed, retaining wall, patio furniture and my stuff moved out of the way and returned, and about 50 stepping stones are all clean, smells real good, and are none slippery. 

He took special care around my Goldfish Pond to keep the cleaning chemicals (Bleach and Soap) from entering it and killing my school of 20.

He used allot of Bleach and Soap, it smells so good around here. I highly recommend this company over any other that i have used in my lifetime.

PS: I understand he is known by many on this forum as well. 

850-602-5320
http://www.powerwashinggulfbreeze.com


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

X2. Daniel is the best


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That guy does a great job my neighbor used him.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Daniel and Sam did a great job on my home as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

